# Pork ribs pink once cut.



## beaverhunter (Aug 23, 2015)

Today I smoked some pork ribs. Last night I poured apple cider over top then sprinkled some rub on. Then this morning heated the smoker upto 230f smoked them for 3 hours, then foiled with apple cider and apple cider vinegar for 1 hour then put back in for back in for another 2.5 hours. Used toothpick test and they seemed good. Tried bend test seemed good. Cut one of the end of the rack it was grey and looked cooked but after the meat sat for a few min it turned really pink what causes this? 













image.jpg



__ beaverhunter
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ beaverhunter
__ Aug 23, 2015






The top pick although looks pink that is when it was first cut looks grey the camera makes it look pinker. The Pick looks pink like a rare steak.


----------



## stickyfingers (Aug 23, 2015)

Smoke ring- the chemical process that occurs when smoking meet. It's a good thing!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 23, 2015)

dunno..  they are looking a little rare to me...  no pull back on bones ether...  how were they ?


----------



## beaverhunter (Aug 23, 2015)

They were good and like I said when first cut apart they were grey no pink at all. Did I cut one off the end to soon maybe had I let them rest it would have helped. And no it is not the smoke ring.


----------



## vwaldoguy (Aug 23, 2015)

Did you test the internal temp?  Maybe your smoker temps are way off.


----------



## worktogthr (Aug 23, 2015)

Perhaps they were enhanced ribs?  Did the package say they contained any type of solution or brine? Did they taste hammy?


----------



## jcbigler (Aug 23, 2015)

What was the temp? What kind of rub did you use? Sounds like there is some kind of weird oxidation going on.


----------



## beaverhunter (Aug 24, 2015)

I had an internal temp of 138 and then they were in for another hour and a half. Tasted good anyways.


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hard to tell, but they look a little under cooked to me.

I would get a good thermometer & check those temps in that smoker.

TW


----------

